# Project B13-the beginning



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mk...heres my car..








new cd player








the trash








random shot of side








and the back








hope ya like it.. i only started working on it though..and that cd player was a pain in the ass..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Very sweet, what's next?

Trash Identified:
Lays
Straw wrappers
Skittles
Marlboro
Some cig other than Marlboro


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mk, the trash is lays, marlboro, 305's, the wiring harness bag for my cd player, straws, leaves, and the rolling papers are hidden..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see you dont turn off your air when you turn off your car. shame...

smoking at age 15? you'll be dead at age 35. wanna go run some laps? 

nice car by the way.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

my ac is off, its got a push button ac start so


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

never said ac. "AIR"


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> smoking at age 15? you'll be dead at age 35. wanna go run some laps?


Nag Nag Nag...


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I like the black steel rim look. :thumbup:

I was sporting that over the winter with the snow tyres.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, them black steelies came stock  im thinkin of puttin my hubcaps back on, but i like my steelies too much..unless you guys wanna donate some 16x6.5 with a +38mm offset..hehehe..and tires if ya dont mind..im surprised no one commented on the monster truck look


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

we are suppose to turn off the air when we clean our cars?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, some of you may be happy to know after four hours of washing and waxing in 92* my car is shining like its brand new, and thats really good for being 11 years old..I washed it with mothers car shampoo and then used mequiars cleaning wax three times, and put 2 coats of mequiars gold class..but it could stand to be even shinier, i just dont have the energy..ill take pics when i get batteries..later


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

nica car........but its automatic!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i know loki, ima be joining auto to manual swap soon enough..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

just have some one that really knows how to drive MT teach you, cuss you might fuck up your clutch and trans.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah i know, im alright at it though..  i just dont wanna mess it up


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

can you say sleeper??


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> ..im surprised no one commented on the monster truck look


You mean, the thick tyres?
Looked to me like you had a lot of tread on those.... heheh, got a lot of good rubber to burn through. Can look at working on other areas of the car while the tyres are still in great shape, then.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, but it needs a drop bad, i mean theres a 3 inch gap between the tire and fender lol.. i like my tires theyre brand new, but i still need a drop, i sent justin the pics of the new wash and wax, man is it perdy..looks like a fresh coat of paint with like 30 clear coats on it


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

mk, still waiting on batteries for my cam, then i can take some good pics for you guys


----------



## l33tm45t3rjunp3i (Apr 5, 2004)

*
my car looks like shit and its going to hell because im too hard on it...thats pretty sweet d00d...but im ashamed to know that your making it a show car, show cars should be left to black people with lots of money...
*


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Drop it and get some rims dawg!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah i wanna drop it, but with performance suspention, and get some 16x6.5 wheels, still lookin, most 16's are 16x7's though, and 15's are too small on the b13


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

l33tm45t3rjunp3i said:


> *
> my car looks like shit and its going to hell because im too hard on it...thats pretty sweet d00d...but im ashamed to know that your making it a show car, show cars should be left to black people with lots of money...
> *



^Lionel?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

one plus is it's in good condition, paint looks almost new in the front, interior's also nice minus the trash pile.

A few suggestions I have:
Lower the car
Shave off 'Sentra XE'
get some SE-R inner tail lights
paint the corners amber w/ some stained glass paint

and it'd look pretty hot


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

tom, its not lionel, its my friend eric..i promise to you, justin thats factory paint buddy, i just work more on the front because im going to be re doing the back with those se-r tails


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

reminds me of my car when it was stock, except yours is a four door. :tear: so much potential.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

as of right now the cars on the back burner..go to ot and check out the thread called kardon to see why


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn you did a good job washing and waxing that car. I was ridding on steelies too, with no drop but now i have my suspension setup and rims. Good luck on your tranny swap and keep us updated.


----------

